# Funky Gunky Eye



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery's eye has been gunky for at least 5 days now. I thought maybe he just had something in there but it seems to be getting worse. When I come home from work its usually the worst, this morning he had gunk around his entire eye and I think if he had slept much longer his eye would have been crusted shut...

I made an appt for friday because eyes are just so important..but thought I get opinions here as well


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Can you get him in sooner? 

He may have a scratch or ulcer on his eye from injury. Not just a plain infection. 

Just one eye or both? What color goo is it?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Is he squinting or anything? Windy had that, her eye was really running and later that night I noticed a slight squint. Took her to the vet the next morning, and sure enough, she had something in it that had to be operated on to get out. On a brighter note, the vet said that it was only the second time in his career that he had to operate to remove something, they can normally get it out without being that drastic. But, yes, it could be a scratch or an ulcer starting. I'd also double check and see if you can get him in earlier, eyes hurt a lot too with something in them. Good luck, poor Avery!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't get him in earlier because I don't get paid until Friday. Just one eye, it is squinty but after his been up a while it seems ok. The goo is greenish I guess.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe I'll just call first thing tomorrow an see if they can get me in.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds like a possible cornea scratch. An infection usually effects both eyes. I would have a stain done asap.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Twoisplenty nailed it.....one affected eye typically means injury and thus you want it looked at asap. 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

We got an appt at 9:20am (oh sleep how I miss you)...All is well with Avery's eye no scratches, and I have some ointment to put in it...

Can someone tell me how a little itty bitty tinsie tube of eye stuff is $37??? LOL

But I'm happy I went, one less thing to worry about...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Because of markups. What is it?


----------

